# 20 Gallon long



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Just started this tank Sept 1st, 20 gallon long. Approx 20lbs of rock, aquaclear 70 with filter floss and chemi pure blue, koralia 240 nano powerhead, ehiem 50 watt heater, and current orbit marine 24"/36" led light. I have a pair of ocellaris clowns, lawnmower blennie, emerald crab, 3 peppermint shrimp and various snails. My corals, hammer, duncan, red acan, trumpet, 2 unknown types of mushrooms, Monti cap, unknown zoa's and a feather duster.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

beautiful tank


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Great nano setup!


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Rookie2013 said:


> beautiful tank
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





poy said:


> Great nano setup!


Thank you both, since that post I have added a royal gramma and some new corals, pink birdsnest, yellow millepora and a browned out acropora that I'm going to try and save it has light purple tips and a tiny bit of extension, wish me luck!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

All the best on this beautiful journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

